# Panasonic DX-4000



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I finished my Panasonic this morning....I just got back from a 30 mile shake down cruise.. one word......sweet.....I love this bike already.

I found it locally by running a want ad on Craigslist... 

The bike was in excellent original condition.. I would have kept it that way but I'm not a fan of the pink graphics. 

I very carefully wet sanded off the old graphics and logos and added red logos.

The bike is all 8 speed Dura Ace...Sachs Regal saddle, Cinelli stem and bars. Michelin Krylion tires and Mavic MA3 rims laced to 8 speed Dura Ace hubs...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A couple more including the bike as I originally bought it


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> A couple more including the bike as I originally bought it


Beautiful bike Dave.

The Original shots are great, I remember those in those great colours.

What did you do with that white Turbo?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's not a Turbo... It's a Japanese knockoff.. Are you interested?

I'm selling off the 105 group on eBay.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, Beautiful job. You have renewed my desire to once again own a Panasonic. They are the most under-rated of the good Japanese bikes.

I'll say it again, it's the only bike I once owned that I regret selling.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, you made a great transformation.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful bike, I need more japanese lugged steel.

Can we get a pic with all three of the Panasonic siblings?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wow....... momma oughta be proud......................

very nice job.................


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job and very classy, Dave. Isn't it amazing how the world went a bit wacky over pastels and neons in the '80's?

Makes me wish I hadn't sold my Univega Super Strada (circa 1984) back in the day. At least it was a subdued charcoal gray.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

very tasteful.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Good looking bike Dave. Enjoy.


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Nicely done Dav. Now if I can only do that same thing on my DX-4000.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

What size is that bike, please?


----------



## kgatwork (Feb 5, 2005)

That looks like the DX4000 I found in the garbage a few years ago, still riding it too. Mine still has the pink and pastel green stickers. The original owner upgraded the crank to ultegra 6400 and a dura ace BB. I use it for my rainy day commutes now.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Quadburner (Jan 12, 2005)

*Very nice work.*

80's neon to classic white and red.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice! Glad you got rid of those decals. That would have been my 1st job. 

I also have a Panasonic that I use as a commuter. It's a (I think) Sport 1000, has Tange DB tubing. I've upgraded a bunch of things since I've owned it, which is about 4 years. I bought it at my LBS used for $40.00. Can you tell me anything about this bike? I've done web searches and come up with nothing. Bone stock it had 27" wheels, stem shifters, "suicide" brake levers, rat trap pedals, and a 6 spd rear. It has stamped droupouts rather than forged. Like I said, I've made a lot of changes e.g. dt shifters, new 700C wheels, 7 spd freehub, bars, saddle, etc. Weight wise it feels like it's in a class with the Schwinn Continental, but rides very nicely. I think the bike may be from the late 60's / early 70's. If anyone has any info, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------

